# Park Home! Safe Bet?



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

I am looking for somewhere to rent in Portugal, obviously still being in the UK its proving hard but I am hoping to fly over in a few weeks and find a place for me and the dog

lane:

I have been offered the chance to buy a static caravan / park home for less than £15K with £280 per month site fees so I am considering buying this as a short term stop gap while spending some time looking around Portugal deciding where I want to buy.

Any know pros or cons on owning a park homes in Portugal. Site is full residential so could stay all year round if I wanted?Just not sure about living in a tin box really!

Any advice or tips welcome

Thanks in adavance


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Think I'd check the possibilities of selling Park Home in future -fees, prices etc - and maybe use it as a local base - steppingstone to sort out stuff like logistics living here, 
where and how and paperwork


----------

